
The Oldest Company in Almost Every Country (That Is Still in Business) - jordinebot
https://businessfinancing.co.uk/the-oldest-company-in-almost-every-country/
======
mytailorisrich
Hainan (the biggish island East of Northern Vietnam) is part of China. It's
not the first time I see a map that leaves it out on its own. Strange.

The 'Monnaie de Paris' is said to be the oldest mint in the world (sorry,
Royal Mint).

